
BARE: minimal ansible-like way to run BAsh commands on REmote machines over SSH - khalidlafi
https://github.com/lafikl/bare
======
khalidlafi
it's a script that i've found myself and some co-workers copying/using many
times at work so i decided to generalize it.

Hopefully someone will find it useful too.

